# Cape San Blas Crabbing



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm trying to find a good place in the area to take a 5 year old crabbing any ideas?


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 27, 2011)

Last year at this time they were so thick in the surf that my son caught and released 40-50 whoppers with a hand held dip net (the short one)


----------



## TarponStalker (Aug 9, 2011)

When I was a kid in the 60's we used to get crabs at Indian Pass beach near San Blas. We used chicken necks for bait. However, that's been many moons ago. Don't know what it's like now.


----------



## redneckacorn (Aug 14, 2011)

Indian Pass is the bomb , I haven't been this year but it's one of florida's best kept secrets I think. Yall don't let the word out.


----------



## diamondback (Aug 14, 2011)

be sure you check the regs.I think they made it illegal to take crabs in the state parks a couple years ago down there.


----------

